# Finally, DISH told me how to fix everything on my 721!



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

Got the error where a recorded event shows as "Unknown Recording" on Channel 77, or something similar. Now the show won't play, black screen, time left 0, even though it shows 63 minutes in the PVR listing menu.

Called advanced tech, of course never heard of it. Did admit to hearing about many problems with 1.15, many calls. 

Told to reboot, etc. When I told her I had rebooted multiple times, she gave me the secret solution to fix it. Don't tell anyone else! Here it is:

"Turn off you machine tonight sir. Maybe it will work tomorrow."

Mitch


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Maybe turn it off today and sell it would be more effective

Sad how sad. I feel bad foir the CSRs trying to support things


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

makman said:


> Got the error where a recorded event shows as "Unknown Recording" on Channel 77, or something similar. Now the show won't play, black screen, time left 0, even though it shows 63 minutes in the PVR listing menu.


I've had that exact same thing happen to me on two seperate occasions since the 115 spool. Never had that problem before the 115 spool. The real trick is ... can you delete the event that is not really there?


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

Haven't tried yet. I am hopeful that one time I try to view it it will let me. 

Mitch


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

GUARANTEED SOLUTION

A nce new direct TIVO.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The other solution is to unplug it from the wall and your TV. You won't see any of the bugs! 

FWIW, I love my 721, even with its occasional hiccups. It is still better than Windows or alot of other software I use.


----------



## makman (Dec 2, 2002)

You know, I was putting up with the bugs until this last one. If you cannot trust the unit to record a show, what's the point of having it??

Mitch


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

makman said:


> You know, I was putting up with the bugs until this last one. If you cannot trust the unit to record a show, what's the point of having it??
> 
> Mitch


That is one of the main reasons why I stopped using the 721. I hated turning the thing on at the end of the day wondering if my recordings would be there. As consumers we shouldn't have to put up with that especially with the money we fork over to buy this equipment.

I know many people that read these forums don't have trouble with their 721 but sometimes I have wanted to ask them if there is a moment of anxiety when they first turn it on when sitting down to watch recorded programs.


----------



## TruePlayer (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm experiencing what i believe to be a related problem. Sometimes when i pick a channel from the guide I get nothing but a black screen. I have to bring the guide back up or hit the recall button to get the tuner back.

This started happening with 115 and seems to be getting worse. I had to reboot the unit on monday when i was trying to watch Las Vegas. I was sooo pissed... Other than that my 721 was working pretty well for the most part. 

I hate 115.. grrr...


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I know many people that read these forums don't have trouble with their 721 but sometimes I have wanted to ask them if there is a moment of anxiety when they first turn it on when sitting down to watch recorded programs.


As one of the people who don't have much trobule, I can say that I have never worried that something didn't record. I wouldn't have any idea that there were so many bugs if I didn't read this board and others.

Dennis


----------



## bunkers (Dec 16, 2002)

Now I haven't really had many issues with my 721 yet -- but I reccomend the following trouble resolution sequence to resolve unknown 721 problems and lockups:

(1) press PIP
(2) press SWAP
(3) press PIP twice to remove PIP
(4) change the channel
(5) press PIP again
(6) press SWAP
(7) press PIP twice again
(8) tap you heals together three times and say "theres no errors with my 721" three times

and then you should be good to go for another few days or more.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

bunkers said:


> Now I haven't really had many issues with my 721 yet -- but I reccomend the following trouble resolution sequence to resolve unknown 721 problems and lockups:
> 
> (1) press PIP
> (2) press SWAP
> ...


 Now I like number 8 . :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

ahh I hear witchdoctors can remove the evil spells from 721s


----------

